# Puerto Vallarta High School?



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

My teenage son and I are trying to move to Mexico this coming August. We are still working out the details, and we have some flexibility about exactly where in Mexico we end up. Right now I'm considering Puerto Vallarta because I like the area and I know there are quite a few Americans living there.

My son is 15 and will need to finish 10th, 11th, and 12th grades in Mexico, and hopefully have an equivalent diploma to a US high school diploma. I'm aware that I will have to pay for private school, and I'm wondering where most of the American/British teenagers are attending, and are classes taught in English? I see The American School of Puerto Vallarta. Are classes taught in English there? 

Also, since I'm flexible on location, are there any great American or British schools of note anywhere else in the country that I should be looking at? What we really want is to be in a community of other Americans who are living in Mexico. So I'm looking at areas that have the highest concentrations of Americans. At the same time, I really like the coastal areas and the beach, so Puerto Vallarta and Cozumel/Cancun would be at the top of my list initially. But we are open to anywhere that has a big community of expat Americans, and a school that will work for my teen. Any ideas?

Thanks!
RB


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Clases are in English at the "American School" and the "British American School" in Puerto Vallarta. Classes start on August 18th. I have a friend teaching at the British American School that has a Masters in Education from Colorado State University. Both are accredited to US schools. I have another friend who´s daughter goes to the American School. You might be looking at about $500.00 USD per month for these schools.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Colegio Americano de Puerto Vallarta

The Vallarta school site is down but here Mexico City
British American School


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Awesome, thanks so much for the links!!! I'll check them out. I am getting the idea that Puerto Vallarta is a little more affordable than the Cancun/Cozumel area, which is why I am leaning towards PV.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow, I just read a pretty rough review of the American School of PV. It was written in 2009, so a little out of date, but I'm wondering if the primary complaint (that foreign students are socially excluded) still holds true. This would be a real bummer for us, since my son is pretty sensitive and would not do well if he consistently felt unliked or left out. Here is what the parent said:


"Our child went to the school for 3 years, for the first 2 years, no one spoke to her. She ate lunch every day alone, played on the playground alone. It was heart breaking. The school administration believes nothing can be done to change this. But we move frequently and never experienced this type treatment before. By the end of the 2nd year, our child was finally included, and the situation improved. Not all new students have this same type experience - perhaps it depends on your child. But, for us, it was tough."


And here is the full article:
Expat Exchange - Parent's Review of the American School of Puerto Vallarta - American School of Puerto Vallarta, Puerto Vallarta International School, Puerto Vallarta International Schools


Any thoughts? Maybe I need to look at different schools, or even change course completely and consider communities that have huge American populations, like San Miguel de Allende? (My situation is that I can move anywhere in Mexico, and I'm doing this in large part to give my son a different and enriching experience, so I can base my decision on where I find the best school for him.)


----------



## Donner (Jan 2, 2017)

*Aspv*

We just toured the ASPV two months. We plan on attending next year with our 5 year old and 3 year old. I've searched various blogs and postings and found one or two comments about what you describe, but again--ONE or TWO. During our tour, we did not get that vibe. There were plenty of American kids there. We spent two hours at the school touring all the classrooms etc. and we were extremely impressed. - D


----------



## Donner (Jan 2, 2017)

*Follow up*

Btw, just curious-Have you been there yet? You can PM me I don't mind. Have a good day.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Donner said:


> We just toured the ASPV two months. We plan on attending next year with our 5 year old and 3 year old. I've searched various blogs and postings and found one or two comments about what you describe, but again--ONE or TWO. During our tour, we did not get that vibe. There were plenty of American kids there. We spent two hours at the school touring all the classrooms etc. and we were extremely impressed. - D



That's good to know! No, we have not toured the school yet. I liked the website but I was a little discouraged by what I've read about wealthy Mexican kids being snobbish. I really want to move to Mexico, but I have to make sure it would work well for my son. I think it's great that you are moving when your kids are young; they will be fluent Spanish speakers!


----------



## Donner (Jan 2, 2017)

RainbowBright said:


> That's good to know! No, we have not toured the school yet. I liked the website but I was a little discouraged by what I've read about wealthy Mexican kids being snobbish. I really want to move to Mexico, but I have to make sure it would work well for my son. I think it's great that you are moving when your kids are young; they will be fluent Spanish speakers!


Here's what will interest you: we found this school to have a broad range of kids along the socio-economic lines. Yes, there were rich Mexican kids but there were also poor ones too. The posts that you read about folks having bad experiences should be taken with a grain of salt. 

As you and I both know, the American (USA) school system is fairly pathetic outside of some high priced private institutions. The bullying and lack of discipline in the American school system is systemic, we all know that. I would encourage you to tour the school. The latest tuition rates are great given the dollar is high. We got a good vibe with it and plan on going back for some more due diligence.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Good idea! I was feeling somewhat discouraged, but I think you are right.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

By the way, have you checked out the British School in PV? I was thinking of checking out both schools when we go down there in March for Spring Break.


----------



## Donner (Jan 2, 2017)

We did not tour the British school but we did hear it's a bit different in terms of environment. More expensive too. 

The location of ASPV is good too. You will find that its close to everything (i.e. hospital, downtown, airport etc.). There is a gate with a guard and once you enter it's amazing. It rivals any school stateside. Once you tour the school I believe you will know. Now, from a small town perspective it helps if your son plays a sport and can contribute in that way. That will help him engage the other students. There are many activities for after school programs too so plan on being part of his education big time.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

I am definitely a very involved parent, and love helping out, so that is no problem! He has done some competitive swimming here in the US, but not soccer or any other team sport.


----------



## Donner (Jan 2, 2017)

My opinion is the older the student the tougher to find common ground. If you son is a swimmer that's good. I believe they have a program. Good luck and thanks for posting many questions on the forum. More knowledge the better.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks too! We are going to try to make it down there, and I'll post any updates here.


----------



## Prince Sho (Jan 11, 2017)

Just as Donner and others have said, American (and Canadian) schools have their own share of pitfalls; wether bullying or incompetent or apathetic teachers.. So take those horror stories you read with a grain of salt. 

I remember when I fist moved to Canada from Iran, I was bullied constantly and often told "you can't speak your language HERE" or "we don't kids like you". I was physically threatened a great number of times by a handful of punk kids in school and in the end I turned out great 

I eventually made some great friends and things turned around for me. 

It may take time to adjust but I think if your son quickly learns the language and is kind to other kids, they will warm up to him. There are bad apples in every school but there are also kids who stand up for decency and make solid friends. 

Considering how friendly Mexicans are, I'm going to assume there are many long life friends for your son to find in any school he chooses to attend. 

Good luck ?


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks PrinceSho! I agree there are definitely plusses and minuses to being a teenager in a foreign culture. I do love Mexico and am looking forward to spending more and more time there as my kids leave the nest. But I'm kind of striking out with finding an appropriate school for my 15 year old. I've researched and talked to a few of them now, but just haven't found a good fit yet. But I'm not giving up!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Did you ever check out the Sierra School in Todos Santos I told you about?


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

I would check out Colegio Yeccan Waldorf in Guanajuato. I looked into this school about 7-8 years ago, and at that time they went only through 9th grade. However, it is the nature of Waldorf Schools to slowly add the upper grades as they become more established, so it is worth investigating whether they now offer 10-12. If so, it might be a good fit for your son, given your description of him (artistic, quirky.) If you are familiar with the Waldorf approach, there is a strong emphasis on creativity and the arts, as well as on educating the whole child--"Head, heart, hands"--and a strong sense of community.

Guanajuato is a beautiful city with a young population because of the university presence, and numerous cultural events--music, art, theatre, etc. It would be hard to improve upon as a place to land with a 15-year-old in Mexico.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

TurtleToo said:


> I would check out Colegio Yeccan Waldorf in Guanajuato. I looked into this school about 7-8 years ago, and at that time they went only through 9th grade. However, it is the nature of Waldorf Schools to slowly add the upper grades as they become more established, so it is worth investigating whether they now offer 10-12. If so, it might be a good fit for your son, given your description of him (artistic, quirky.) If you are familiar with the Waldorf approach, there is a strong emphasis on creativity and the arts, as well as on educating the whole child--"Head, heart, hands"--and a strong sense of community.
> 
> Guanajuato is a beautiful city with a young population because of the university presence, and numerous cultural events--music, art, theatre, etc. It would be hard to improve upon as a place to land with a 15-year-old in Mexico.



Wow, thanks! That school does sound like it might be a good match for us! And yes I am very familiar with Waldorf education; my son actually did two of his elementary years in Waldorf, and later moved on to other "alternative" schools. I like the artistic and interpersonal elements of Waldorf, and even more importantly to me at this point, the type of families that are attracted to Waldorf are like-minded people to us.  I will check it out right away! I've been at a bit of a dead-end with finding schools, so this is very encouraging, thanks!!!


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

I looked up the Waldorf school in Guanajuato and it looks great, although I think it only goes through 8th or 9th grade. I've contacted them to be sure, and am waiting to hear back. I also thought I would ask them what school their kiddos move on to, for high school. So maybe I can get a referral to a local high school in the area. I think Guanajuato generally might be a great fit for us.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

RainbowBright said:


> I looked up the Waldorf school in Guanajuato and it looks great, although I think it only goes through 8th or 9th grade. I've contacted them to be sure, and am waiting to hear back. I also thought I would ask them what school their kiddos move on to, for high school. So maybe I can get a referral to a local high school in the area. I think Guanajuato generally might be a great fit for us.


ThAt's a great idea--asking them where their graduates go if the school doesn't go past the 9th grade. They will know which schools are the best fit for their grads, and where they are happiest. I was going to make that same suggestion, but haven't had time to post. 

Another possibilty: Mexico's Center for Anthroposophy, which holds teacher trainings and generally promotes Waldorf education in Mexico, is located in Cuernavaca, and might be worth striking up a conversation about recommendations for high schools nation-wide. I don't remember if you speak Spanish, but I seem to remember exchanging emails in English with them at some point. 

CentroAntropósofico or maybe Centro de Desarrollo Antropósofico-- I'll try to find the website for you. I know they have both phone and email contact info on it.

Also, there are Waldorf schools in Cuernavaca (EscuelaWaldorfdeCuernava.edu.mx),
And San Miguel de Allende (Arboldevida.org.mx). If either of those areas appeals to you, you could ask the same questions. They might be willing to put you in touch with English speaking parents of students or graduates. There may be others, but those are the schools I remember.

Finally, if San Miguel de Allende is of interest to you, take a look at the Victoria Robbins School. It is a small private school that goes through grade 12. It interested me when I started looking at high schools a few years ago. At that time, they had a Facebook page, but not a website, at least not one that I ever found. The students are a mix of expat and Mexican, and it seems to be very close-knit with a strong community-minded consciousness. 

Another school in the same town recommended to me was Colegio Multicultural Sigli XXI. (I think!) I never followed through researching it though, because by then I knew the adolescent in my life would not be making the move to Mexico. This was a new school at the time, where VR has been around for about 25 years.

I hope some of this is of use to you!


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

TurtleToo said:


> ThAt's a great idea--asking them where their graduates go if the school doesn't go past the 9th grade. They will know which schools are the best fit for their grads, and where they are happiest. I was going to make that same suggestion, but haven't had time to post.
> 
> Another possibilty: Mexico's Center for Anthroposophy, which holds teacher trainings and generally promotes Waldorf education in Mexico, is located in Cuernavaca, and might be worth striking up a conversation about recommendations for high schools nation-wide. I don't remember if you speak Spanish, but I seem to remember exchanging emails in English with them at some point.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! Yes these are great ideas! I did talk to the (adorable) Waldorf school in Guanajuato today and it seems that their graduates are mostly going on to the regular public high school nearby! So I'm guessing most of these kids are pretty fluent in Spanish by 9th grade. My son knows very little Spanish, so I really need a school that is primarily taught in English. I do speak Spanish myself (about 75% fluent), so that makes this process easier. Thanks again, I will be following up on your great ideas!


----------

